# 5 extra points if you are accredited in a community language



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Not sure how many of you have noticed, but you can get an extra 5 points by getting yourself recognized as a community language expert through NAATI (naati.com.au)

The interesting thing is, they recognize a whole bunch of languages as a community language. List is below. Now the question is, has anyone tried this?

Albanian
Amharic
Arabic
Armenian
Auslan
Bangla
Bosnian
Bulgarian
Burmese
Cantonese
Chinese
Croatian
Czech
Dari
Dinka
Dutch
Filipino
Finnish
French
German
Greek
Hazaragi
Hindi
Hungarian
Indonesian
Italian
Japanese
Khmer
Korean
Lao
Macedonian
Malay
Mandarin
Nepali
Nuer
Oromo
Persian
Polish
Portuguese
Punjabi
Pushto
Romanian
Russian
Samoan
Serbian
Sinhalese
Somali
Spanish
Swahili
Tamil
Tetum
Thai
Tigrinya
Tongan
Turkish
Ukrainian
Urdu
Vietnamese


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

benisrael said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Not sure how many of you have noticed, but you can get an extra 5 points by getting yourself recognized as a community language expert through NAATI (naati.com.au)
> 
> ...


The test centers are all located only in Australia...and no where, so if you are an onshore applicant you can try it...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

benisrael said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Not sure how many of you have noticed, but you can get an extra 5 points by getting yourself recognized as a community language expert through NAATI (naati.com.au)
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the information but you have to go to Australia to sit the exam


----------



## Charlotta7 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have done it and got the desired result. It has slightly more generous marking system. However, to get the seats for the test, you have to wait so long.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Charlotta7 said:


> I have done it and got the desired result. It has slightly more generous marking system. However, to get the seats for the test, you have to wait so long.


Hi Charlotta7,

When you applied to sit the exam, were you given a choice of date? If they simply allocate you one, are you able to change it or swap it with someone else? I mean, as they take so long to give you a spot, what happens if you can't make it on that date?


----------



## Charlotta7 (Jun 15, 2018)

I put an EOI in Feb 2018, and got an invitation reply from Naati in April 2018 to sit for the test on 18 May 2018. Got the result in little less than 4 weeks. At that time, you only make the payment once you receive the invitation, however, the current application you sould make a payment of $800 at the time you apply. In the application phase, it will also show the indicative date of your test, so you could know the estimate date of your test. They have just opened the application form online again this week, I suggest you to quick apply before they close. 

Not sure about swapping the place though, but you could do cancellation 21 days before the test day for 25% non-refundable cost.


----------



## Noime P (Nov 4, 2017)

Charlotta7 said:


> I have done it and got the desired result. It has slightly more generous marking system. However, to get the seats for the test, you have to wait so long.


Hi Charlotta, what language did you sit for naati? Did you attend review classes before your sched date?


----------



## Atwood (Jun 28, 2018)

NAATI customer service has not been of a great help to me. All seats are booked out. Can anyone confirm that no seats are available to sit a test in 2018? I know that whole thing is a more mighty business but still, it's not perfectly clear to me.


----------



## Charlotta7 (Jun 15, 2018)

Noime P said:


> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> > I have done it and got the desired result. It has slightly more generous marking system. However, to get the seats for the test, you have to wait so long.
> ...


Hi Noime P, 

I did Indonesian CCL test. There wasn’t any proper CCL class to attend since it was new test. I did self study. The practice material can be found on the website. Very limited resources though. I learnt note taking technique from youtube.


----------



## Charlotta7 (Jun 15, 2018)

Atwood said:


> NAATI customer service has not been of a great help to me. All seats are booked out. Can anyone confirm that no seats are available to sit a test in 2018? I know that whole thing is a more mighty business but still, it's not perfectly clear to me.


Check their website, when you try to book, it will give you the indicative dates available. Canberra is still available for this year I heard 2 days ago.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Charlotta7 said:


> Hi Noime P,
> 
> I did Indonesian CCL test. There wasn’t any proper CCL class to attend since it was new test. I did self study. The practice material can be found on the website. Very limited resources though. I learnt note taking technique from youtube.


Be rest assured 

Skype based classes will spring up soon

Asians are very entrepreneurial and ever ready to fill the gap in demand

Cheers


----------



## siva.devshiva (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Charlotta,

The test can be perform from being in India ? Is it possible.

Regards,
Siva.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siva.devshiva said:


> Hi Charlotta,
> 
> The test can be perform from being in India ? Is it possible.
> 
> ...


Nope

Test centres presently are only in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Noime P (Nov 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Noime P,
> ...



Hopefully they can also provide Filipino reviews. If its going to come up soon, can you please email me on when and how much so i can pay and do review regularly. Thanks


----------

